# 3L Cemetery 2010



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lewis-Least Lawn Cemetery's Home Haunt Vid......(about 5 min)
Featuring the Zombie Disco Panic!!!!






I still have more pics to edit & I'm going to try to get the security footage "reaction shots" of the ToT's, minus all the dead air.... it'll take me a bit...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Man Zurgh....That's like an army of figures...very creepy...nice work


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work the setup turned out great!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I love it! All your zombies turned out great! I wish I had been able to make it out to see them in person.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Great stuff - like how you mow the rows in the graveyard and stuff rats 'n skulls in the nooks and crannies. The little details are as important as the big ones!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Verrrry nice zurgh....love dem zombies. Cool and creepy display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that last few minutes of the video were a hoot! I like the effect of the live zombie fading in and out.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I think you need more Zombies.  - I kept waiting for Thriller to start playing and the zombies to start dancing.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job Zurgh! I've been wanting to see your display. LOL..oh and by the way your a nut!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, thats a lot of details and so many zombies, what a great job you did!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the mass zombie approach!! well done Zurgh!! Its time to Boogie Oogie!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very well done Zurgh!!! Great setup once again, love the zombies!


----------

